# NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs



## streetjumper16 (22. Oktober 2014)

*NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

Nvidia hat soeben den neuen Treiber in der Version 344.48 veröffentlicht!

Der Treiber enthält neue Spiele-Profile und zudem auch "Offiziell" DSR für Kepler und Fermi Karten!

Download-Computerbase: Nvidia GeForce-Treiber Download - ComputerBase



Changelog: http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/344.48/344.48-win8-win7-winvista-desktop-release-notes.pdf




Grüße,


----------



## Threshold (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

Na hoffentlich ist der neue besser als der alte.


----------



## streetjumper16 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

Konnte ich noch nicht testen.
Der Mod Treiber war ja schon sehr gut daher sollte der offizielle besser sein.


----------



## Gary94 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

Hm kann mir einer kurz erklären wie ich das dann nutze? Also ich hake in den 3D Einstellungen alle Stufen an und wenn ich in das Spiel gehe, habe ich diese Auflösungen zur Verfügung oder wie geht das?


----------



## streetjumper16 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

Genau so


----------



## Gary94 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

Ah super dann war ich ja richtig^^


----------



## GoldenMic (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

Für Kepler und Fermi. Das ist schon toller Support.
Bin nur am überlegen ob ich ihn direkt oder auf Arbeit lade mit meinem blöden LTE


----------



## majinvegeta20 (22. Oktober 2014)

Dann wünsche ich den anderen viel Spaß mit DSR!


----------



## Gary94 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

Hm, grade mit Garrys Mod ausprobiert: Die Menüs, usw sind dann ja extrem klein, schade :/


----------



## streetjumper16 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

Ist bei manchen Spielen und Downsampling normal. Obwohl ich bei Aion mit normalen DS auch kleine Menüs hatte und mit DSR nicht!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

DSR @ Geforce GT 430: läuft 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## streetjumper16 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

Fragt sich nur .... wie gut


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...treiber-344-48-mit-dsr-fuer-kepler-fermi.html


----------



## PCGH_Raff (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur .... wie gut


 
Mit etwas Fantasie ist Bewegung durch eine Bildfolge erkennbar. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Herbststurm (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

Also wenn ich mal wieder eine Diashow sehen möchte, verwende ich DSR mal auf meiner GTX570 und ihren mageren 1,25GB Ram


----------



## Aerni (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

weiss einer wieso Nvidia Experience mir in spielen wie CS:Go oder Diablo 3 3480x2160 Superresolution als optimal angibt? hat das was mit dem DSR zutun?


----------



## 45thFuchs (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

Bei Borderlands 2 und 2880x1620 +Supersampling 2x/16xAF im Treiber muss ich doch mal einen Vergleich machen.
Danach mal sehen ob es in DX10 und 11 wirklich auch klappt


----------



## Scorpio78 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> DSR @ Geforce GT 430: läuft
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Hatte noch ne funktionieren GT440 und war selber überrascht 

Ansonsten konnte ich allerdings keine Performanceunterschiede feststellen. Hab jetzt ne Stunde lang ein paar Spiele getestet. Naja,... zumindest scheint er stabil zu sein

Edit: Okay,... meine 970 taktet etwas wilder im Desktopbetrieb und Youtube und HD-Videos schein diesen Slowdowns zwischendurch nicht mehr zu haben wenn das Fenster keinen Fokus hat.


----------



## VikingGe (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

Man hält also das Versprechen 
Auch wenn mir OpenGL 4.5-Support unter Linux im Moment doch etwas lieber gewesen wäre.


----------



## Nazzy (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

hab zwar erst 10 min gestestet, aber das neue Borderlands scheint endlich "spielbar" mit PhysX zu sein  Oder es lag an Gayforce Experience


----------



## bath92 (22. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir wirken die Spiele mit aktiven DSR unschärfer als ohne DSR. Besonders auffällig bei Skyrim und Arma 3. Bei Arma 3 fällt zudem auf, dass das spielinterne Sampling diese Unschärfe nicht aufweist.
Jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann?


----------



## Sebbi12392 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

Bei mir lässt er sich nicht installieren


----------



## streetjumper16 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*



bath92 schrieb:


> Bei mir wirken die Spiele mit aktiven DSR unschärfer als ohne DSR. Besonders auffällig bei Skyrim und Arma 3. Bei Arma 3 fällt zudem auf, dass das spielinterne Sampling diese Unschärfe nicht aufweist.
> Jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann?


 

Stell man den Smoothnes Regler auf 0%! Sollte dann wieder schärfer sein.

@ Sebbi

Was kommt den für ein Fehler ? Bzw. mal den alten Treiber manuell deinstallieren und den neuen dann nach nem Neustart installieren


----------



## Scorpio78 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*



Sebbi12392 schrieb:


> Bei mir lässt er sich nicht installieren


 
Notfalls manuell deinstallieren und dann installieren.
Ggfls. Clean-Install auswählen.


----------



## Kusarr (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

Bei mir macht DSR nur Probleme :/

Szenario: FIFA 15, nur Einzel-GPU, DSR mit 1,5;2;3;4 aktviert

Problem 1: Mit DSR Auflösung (3840x2400) blinkt das Bild immer wieder leicht dunkel, super nervig. Sobald wieder 1920x1200 geht alles normal.

Problem 2: Was sollen das für Auflösungen sein? Alle bis auf 2xDSR sin quatsch oder nicht vorhanden!

2351x1470 (was?)
2715x1697 (aha ..)
3325x2078 (aja ..)
3840x2400 (oha, eine stimmt ...)

das müsste so sein:

- 1,5xDSR: 2880x1800
- 2,0xDSR: 3840x2400
- 3,0xDSR: 5760x3600
- 4,0xDSR: 7680x4800

Problem 1 is aber das schlimmste .. warum blinkt das Bild immer wieder so dunkel?

und ne Frage: funktioniert DSR au mit SLI (bei FIFA geht eh kein SLI, drum konnt ichs ned testen)


----------



## streetjumper16 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

Es heißt nicht die 4-fache Auflösung sondern 4 mal mehr Pixel soweit ich das mitbekommen habe ...

Bei mir und FIFA 15 läuft es problemlos auf 4k


----------



## cap82 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

Der Faktor beschreibt nicht die Multiplikation der Zeilen/Spalten sondern der Gesamtpixelanzahl!
1920x1200=2.304.000 Pixel -> Faktor 1,5 = 3.456.000 Pixel - somit ->2351x1470=3.455.970 Pixel usw...

Edit: Zu Spät, aber nochmal verdeutlicht..


----------



## Kusarr (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*



cap82 schrieb:


> Der Fakrtor beschreibt nicht die Multiplikation der Zeilen/Spalten sondern der Gesamtpixelanzahl!
> 1920x1200=2.304.000 Pixel -> Faktor 1,5 = 3.456.000 Pixel - somit ->2351x1470=3.455.970 Pixel usw...


 
aaah ... okay hab ich gerafft ^^

aber was bleibt is das problem mit dem blinkenden bild =/


----------



## cap82 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

Das konnte ich bei mir noch nicht feststellen..


----------



## streetjumper16 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

@ Kusarr

Meinst du vielleicht das, dass der Bildschirm ab und zu flackert ??


----------



## bath92 (22. Oktober 2014)

Das Blinken tritt bei mir auch auf. Hab daraufhin an der Kameraperspektive rumgespielt, seitdem tritts nicht mehr auf.

Edit: Nur bei Fifa


----------



## mistermeister (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Stell man den Smoothnes Regler auf 0%! Sollte dann wieder schärfer sein.


 
0 ist auch nicht gut, sieht dann alles so komsich scharfgezeichnet aus... Ich habe mich damals auf den mittelwert von 30 und 0, also 15 geinigt, und es sieht perfekt aus finde ich, habe es seither nie mehr umgestellt... (schon mehrere Wochen lang)


----------



## streetjumper16 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

Ja das liegt am Spiel! Hab ich bei Tele oft. 
Wurde wohl mit dem letzten Patch nicht gefixt


----------



## Kusarr (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> @ Kusarr
> 
> Meinst du vielleicht das, dass der Bildschirm ab und zu flackert ??


 
jo kann man bestimmt auch so nennen ^^




bath92 schrieb:


> Das Blinken tritt bei mir auch auf. Hab daraufhin an der Kameraperspektive rumgespielt, seitdem tritts nicht mehr auf.
> 
> Edit: Nur bei Fifa


 
Das klingt aber nach ner komischen Lsg .. wieso soll das die Kamera sein?



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ja das liegt am Spiel! Hab ich bei Tele oft.
> Wurde wohl mit dem letzten Patch nicht gefixt


 
Warum tritt das dann nur bei DSR auf? Was hat die auflösung mit der kamera ingame zu tun? verstehs ned ...


----------



## Bandicoot (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

1. Problem entdeckt & schon gelöst:
Bei mir fehlte das Drop Down Menü ich konnte nix einstellen. 
Geholfen hat nach ein Tipp aus dem Netz wo man In den Windows-Maus-Option unter Zeiger Option => ZurStandard-Schaltfläche springen deaktiveren muss. 
Dann wird auch im Treiber Menü das Drop Down für DSR angezeigt! Ist evtl ein Glitch im Treiber. Falls Jemand das selbe Problem hat, hier die lösung!

mfg B.


----------



## bath92 (22. Oktober 2014)

Das soll ja auch keine Lösung sein. Wollte nur anmerken, dass es bei mir nur bei der Kameraperspektive "Standart" auftritt, bei "Dynamisch" nicht.


----------



## Kusarr (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

hab mal video gemacht, dann wisst ihr was ich meine:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yNIhv4gwQqg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bath92 (22. Oktober 2014)

Kusarr schrieb:


> hab mal video gemacht, dann wisst ihr was ich meine:
> 
> YouTube Link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNIhv4gwQqg&feature=youtu.be



Sieht bei mir auch so aus!


----------



## exowar (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

nein.. auf meiner gtx980 hab ich nicht solche schwarzen bilder aber nvidia kann meine refreshrate von 144hz nicht konstant ansteuern. die lösung heisst wohl g-sync   nein jedenfalls ruckelt AC4 mit konstant stabilen frames. kann also nur ein signal problem sein ;/


----------



## streetjumper16 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*



Kusarr schrieb:


> hab mal video gemacht, dann wisst ihr was ich meine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ja das habe ich auch. Mich stört es aber nicht mehr.
Liegt wohl am Spiel.


----------



## blackout24 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

Ist der Rechenaufwand der selbe wie das Spielen in der Super gesampelten Auflösung in der nativen Auflösung?
Spiele hier meine Sachen in 5120x2880 (5K quasi) also 2.0x 1440p und Serious Sam 3 und Path of Exile laufen fast so gut wie ohne DSR.
Sieht prächtig aus.


----------



## iGameKudan (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

GTA IV mit Kantenglättung, das ich das nochmal erleben darf.... 

Danke NVidia das ihr DSR auch für Fermi-Karten zugängloch gemacht habt.


----------



## RavionHD (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

Sollen GTX 970 bzw GTX 980 Spieler den Treiber auch installieren?


----------



## CSOger (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*



Bobi schrieb:


> Sollen GTX 970 bzw GTX 980 Spieler den Treiber auch installieren?


 
Klar doch.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

DSR ist mit Abstand das beste Treiber-Feature was Nvidia bringen konnte, weil's einfach Kinderleicht Downsampling ermöglicht, ohne das der Monitor dabei gefordert wird  

Endlich, ENDLICH - nach 7 Jahren - keine flimmernde Vegetation mehr in C1...

Einziger Nachteil ist, dass das Bild wegen der "Smoothness" nicht mehr so scharf wie sonst ist. 
Aber egal, denn für mich steht fest: ab jetzt jedes Spiel nur noch mit _mindestens_ 1,78 DSR-Faktor (28 % Smoothness), bei älteren Spielen natürlich noch mehr. 

AMD sollte unbedingt nachziehen, damit auch die AMD-User in diesen Genuss kommen können...


----------



## Markzzman (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

Also das man vorher schon eigene Auflösungen direkt im Treiber einstellen könnte war nur genial, bei nVidia.
Mit DSR und der passenden Skallierung sind jetzt auch die teilweise verschwommenen/ verzerten Texte weg 
Alles in allen sieht es jetzt viel weicher aus.
Ich hatte vorher schon DS mit 2560x1440 gehabt, mit DSR auch wieder weil UHD will mein alter Samsung Syncmaster nicht.

Hatte vorher eine Gigabyte R9 270X und hatte mal downsampling "versucht"
Das downgrade - bzw in World of Warcraft,  was ich hauptsächlich spiele zur Zeit, blieb die Performance gleich - auf die Asus GTX 560Ti 448 Cores hab ich vorher schon nicht bereut und hat sich jetzt sogar noch mehr als gelohnt.

Über nV kann man ja sagen was man möchte, aber in Sachen Downsampling ist der Laden mal saustark.


----------



## RavionHD (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*



Nightlight schrieb:


> DSR ist mit Abstand das beste Treiber-Feature was Nvidia bringen konnte, weil's einfach Kinderleicht Downsampling ermöglicht, ohne das der Monitor dabei gefordert wird
> 
> Endlich, ENDLICH - nach 7 Jahren - keine flimmernde Vegetation mehr in C1...
> 
> ...


 
Smoothness setze ich immer auf 0, Flimmern in 4K ist im Grunde sowieso nicht vorhanden.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

Super, Danke für die Info, gleich mal installieren 
Bin gespannt wie sich die Treiberversion so schlägt, habe schon länger nicht mehr aktualisiert.
Hilft diese Version eigentlich bei Ryse Son of Rome (habe das Spiel noch nicht, will es aber bald kaufen), habe gelesen das es mit den vorherigen Treiberversionen Probleme gibt ?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

Bei mir springt DSR immer wieder auf Off nachdem ich auf Okay drücke woran könnte das Liegen?


----------



## Bandicoot (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Bei mir springt DSR immer wieder auf Off nachdem ich auf Okay drücke woran könnte das Liegen?



Siehe AW #35


----------



## MezZo_Mix (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

Okay hab es. Es lag daran das meine Auflösung mit 75Hz eingestellt war.


----------



## NicoGermanman (23. Oktober 2014)

Mit dem Mod Treiber ging es leider nur in manchen Auflösungen, z.B. Hatte ich in Diablo 3 2560x1440 eingestellt und alles war Verschwommen, dann hab ich auf 3860x2160 und es ging wieder, hatte jemand das gleiche problem?
Naja hoffe das es mit dem Offiziellen Treiber besser ist.


----------



## mda31 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

Konnte den Treiber noch nicht testen aber bisher hab ich auch noch nichts/oder wenig über Multi-Monitor-Betrieb gelesen. Funktioniert DSR in einem 2-Monitor-Betrieb (beide 1080p, einer nur fürs Surfen usw. und einer für das Spiel) out of the box?


----------



## streetjumper16 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*



Markzzman schrieb:


> Also das man vorher schon eigene Auflösungen direkt im Treiber einstellen könnte war nur genial, bei nVidia.
> Mit DSR und der passenden Skallierung sind jetzt auch die teilweise verschwommenen/ verzerten Texte weg
> Alles in allen sieht es jetzt viel weicher aus.
> Ich hatte vorher schon DS mit 2560x1440 gehabt, mit DSR auch wieder weil UHD will mein alter Samsung Syncmaster nicht.
> ...


 

Der Monitor ist bei DSR egal  Sollte jeder Monitor mit machen solange keine Röhre!


@ MezZo_Mix

DSR sollte eigentlich auch mit 75Hz laufen... Habe meinen Monitor übertaktet von 60Hz auf 75Hz und es laufen auch die DSR Auflösungen mit 75HZ!


----------



## Kusarr (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

hab jetz mal in fifa alle Kameraperspektiven getestet:

Bei allen flackerts, bei Standard sogar extrem. Bei den einen weniger, bei den anderen mehr. Selbst bei der Längsansicht ...
Ich hab keine Ahnung was das is, aber DSR funktioniert nich mit FIFA15 -.-

mit Enslaved übrigens auch ned, es wird keine höhere Auflösung ingame angezeigt. Selbst wenn ich in der ini diese änder, kommt da nix bei rum.

Nur mal so am Rande ne doofe Frage:
Die ganzen Probleme liegen aber ned daran, dass ich die Desktop Auflösung noch 1920x1200 eingestellt hab oder? Oder muss ich die au auf 3840x2400 ändern? ...


----------



## streetjumper16 (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

Also ich spiele FIFA 15 mit 4k DSR. 
Habe wie gesagt auch so ein geflacker ab und zu aber sonst läuft es ohne Probleme. native Auflösung ist normal 1920x1080 bei mir.


----------



## yingtao (23. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*



NicoGermanman schrieb:


> Mit dem Mod Treiber ging es leider nur in manchen Auflösungen, z.B. Hatte ich in Diablo 3 2560x1440 eingestellt und alles war Verschwommen, dann hab ich auf 3860x2160 und es ging wieder, hatte jemand das gleiche problem?
> Naja hoffe das es mit dem Offiziellen Treiber besser ist.


 
Das Bild wird noch immer auf die niedrigere Auflösung interpoliert. Ein unscharfes Bild bleibt bei nicht ganzzahligen Teilern nicht aus. Man kann zwar im Treiber die Bildschärfe noch etwas nachjustieren wodurch das Bild dann zwar scharf ist, Texte aber sehr stark verpixelt dargestellt werden.


----------



## GrEmLiNg (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

Also ich hab auch kein DSR ka , wird nicht angezeigt.


----------



## Bandicoot (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

Kein DSR mit SLI bis jetzt! Einfach Deaktivieren, Neustart dann sollte es im Menü erscheinen.
Eine Neuinstallation beim 344.48 wird Empfohlen.


----------



## Grestorn (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*



Bandicoot schrieb:


> Kein DSR mit SLI bis jetzt! Einfach Deaktivieren, Neustart dann sollte es im Menü erscheinen.
> Eine Neuinstallation beim 344.48 wird Empfohlen.



Nur wenn Du auch GSync hast. Wenn ein nicht-GSync Monitor angeschlossen ist, geht auch SLI und DSR zusammen.


----------



## SamLombardo (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*



mda31 schrieb:


> Konnte den Treiber noch nicht testen aber bisher hab ich auch noch nichts/oder wenig über Multi-Monitor-Betrieb gelesen. Funktioniert DSR in einem 2-Monitor-Betrieb (beide 1080p, einer nur fürs Surfen usw. und einer für das Spiel) out of the box?


 
Das würde mich auch sehr interessieren. Gibts da schon Erfahungen?


----------



## Grestorn (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

Ja, Multimonitor ist kein Problem. Das Spiel darf aber nur auf einem Monitor laufen. Also kein "Surround".


----------



## SamLombardo (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ja, Multimonitor ist kein Problem. Das Spiel darf aber nur auf einem Monitor laufen. Also kein "Surround".


 Danke für die Antwort. Also geklont geht es nicht? (Wäre ja nicht surround)


----------



## Kusarr (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*



SamLombardo schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort. Also geklont geht es nicht? (Wäre ja nicht surround)


 
Da stellt sich mir die Frage, wozu? Wer klont denn das Bild beim zocken?


----------



## SamLombardo (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*



Kusarr schrieb:


> Da stellt sich mir die Frage, wozu? Wer klont denn das Bild beim zocken?


 Ich zum Beispiel. Ich habe an der Grafikkarte den Monitor und gleichzeitig den TV über HDMI. Und möchte halt bei beiden gern DSR nutzen. ohne immer nur eine Anzeige aktiv zu schalten.


----------



## blackout24 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

Hat einer zufällig ein Dell 5K Ultrasharp mit 2.00x DSR wären das 10240x5760 also ca. 59 Megapixel.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

Übersichtsliste DSR Single GPU und SLI Desktop/Notebook verschiedene Szenarien (Normal, 4k, 3DVision etc.) - Was geht, was geht (noch) nicht und Abhilfe durch (irgendwann) neuere Treiber:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grestorn (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*



SamLombardo schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort. Also geklont geht es nicht? (Wäre ja nicht surround)


 
Ausprobieren. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es geht, aber getestet habe ich es nicht und eine offizielle Aussage dazu auch nicht gelesen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> @ MezZo_Mix
> 
> DSR sollte eigentlich auch mit 75Hz laufen... Habe meinen Monitor übertaktet von 60Hz auf 75Hz und es laufen auch die DSR Auflösungen mit 75HZ!


 
Sobald ich die Auflösung auf FullHD mit 75Hz stelle, und dann DSR anmache und auf Okay klicke wird geht das Bild kurz weg und dann wenn es wieder da ist steht bei DSR wieder OFF  Versteh das nicht.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

Genau deswegen sollte man man ja auch CRU verwenden, eben um DSR Auflösungen abseits der üblichen 60 Hz dauerhaft forcieren zu können, will man nicht jedes Mal zurückgesetzt werden.


----------



## Scream01 (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

Kann einer mal von euch Simcity testen?
Bei mir werden leider die DSR Auflösungen nicht angeboten.


----------



## Seabound (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

Was ist denn DSR?


----------



## Threshold (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

DSR nennt Nvidia seine Downsampling Technik.


----------



## Seabound (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*



Threshold schrieb:


> DSR nennt Nvidia seine Downsampling Technik.


 
Ah, ok. Danke.


----------



## GrEmLiNg (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

Also SLI mit Vision Sourround 2D geht auf gar keinen fall, hab ja 5760x1080 Auflösung, und da wird nichts angezeigt.


----------



## Ralle@ (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*



GrEmLiNg schrieb:


> Also SLI mit Vision Sourround 2D geht auf gar keinen fall, hab ja 5760x1080 Auflösung, und da wird nichts angezeigt.



Dafür ist DSR auch nicht gedacht.


----------



## 45thFuchs (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

Hmmz Dsr 2.0x mit 0-33%Filter sieht auf meiner Karte schlechter aus als 2880x1620 .
Dazu hab ich in 3840x21?? nur 22-25Fps .
Getestet wurde Risen 3 auf die schnelle.
Ich lasse DSR aus und Spiele mit altem Downsampling .


----------



## VikingGe (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

Ich hab jetzt mit Assassin's Creed II dann ja doch noch ein Spiel gefunden, das mit DSR problemlos läuft _und_ ein skalierendes Interface hat - auf 3840x2160 mit 8xMSAA flimmert da rein gar nichts mehr.

Hach ja, die schöne neue Welt des Downsampling. Da muss man sich schon zurückhalten, nicht mal eben ne GTX 970 zu kaufen.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Dafür ist DSR auch nicht gedacht.


 
Also sollen Surrond-Nutzer kein SSAA mittels DSR bekommen dürfen?! Das klingt irgendwie dumm...


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

Siehe auch Beitrag #67. DSR für Surround-Nutzer ist in der Entwicklung, kommt mit einer der nächsten Treiberversionen hinzu.


----------



## 45thFuchs (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

Was ihr mal probieren solltet ist Unreal tournament mit 3840x3160+8xSSAA+32q MSAA 
1,5GB Ramlast aber die Texturen sind mal sauber.


----------



## 45thFuchs (30. Oktober 2014)

*AW: NVIDIA GeForce Treiber 344.48 mit DSR für Kepler- und Fermi-GPUs*

Sorry ,hab mich selbst disqualifiziert.
Auf den Lavafeldern in Risen3 geht die FPS voll in die Knie .
Ich glaube euch


----------

